# We bring Afghan pilots here to train – and they go AWOL!



## longknife (May 2, 2019)

*We not only have invaders at our southern borders and people overstaying their visas, now we find military personnel we bring here to learn to defend their homelands don’t want to go back. They leave the military installation and try to melt into communities of their kind.*

_The U.S. military may no longer track how much territory the Afghan government controls, but here's at least one definite metric of success: Afghan AC-208 pilots are no longer trained in the United States because more than 40 percent of the students training to fly the aircraft end up deserting within U.S. borders _

*I wonder how many other country’s students are doing the same.*


*More* @ The Pentagon is ending a training program for Afghan pilots after nearly half go AWOL in the US


----------



## Rambunctious (May 2, 2019)

Who started this program...Bush or Obama?.....we will pay for a long time for the actions of those two morons......


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Who started this program...Bush or Obama?.....we will pay for a long time for the actions of those two morons......


Let's see when I was in the army at Redstone there were people from ME nations training there and that was 1982 so probably Reagan of longer like when the American revolutionary army used a German officer for drill and ceremony training.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 2, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Who started this program...Bush or Obama?.....we will pay for a long time for the actions of those two morons......
> ...


I'm talking after 9-11 dummy...our way of doing things needed to change but all we got are full body searches at airports....nice try though.....


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I really do feel left out I have yet to get a full body search at the airport in the last twenty years....Probably cause I gained a few pounds..


----------



## caddo kid (May 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Who started this program...Bush or Obama?.....we will pay for a long time for the actions of those two morons......



G. W. Bush started the  Afghan war in  October, 2001; we can thank his Republican ass for this continued clusterfuck.


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2019)

I don't blame them for not wanting to go back..


----------



## Dekster (May 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



If we don't train them, they won't buy our jets and we can't have arms sales going to the French or Russians.  That would be unamerican.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 2, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Who started this program...Bush or Obama?.....we will pay for a long time for the actions of those two morons......
> ...


And Obama for not winning it in his 8 fucking years...he had 8 fucking years!!!!!
do you know how many died on both sides in 8 fucking years???


----------



## aaronleland (May 2, 2019)

So they get to fly planes, and then don't go back to their shithole nation? I'm not seeing where to disagree with these people.


----------



## caddo kid (May 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




G. W. Asshole Bush OWNS the 2001 Afghan War so, suck on that one for a while.

The damn thing is still ongoing; what a clusterfuck.

I don't hear anyone in DC bitching about it so, Y R U?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 5, 2019)

Been happening for many years.


----------

